# Photography Class in San Diego



## AlexColeman (Jun 26, 2009)

I am looking for  a photography class in San Diego any time between the 13-19. I am of intermediate level, and pretty proficient in photoshop, so I would like one more focused on photography. Thanks.


----------



## AlexColeman (Jul 9, 2009)

No help?


----------



## WesVFX (Jul 14, 2009)

I took a photography class at The Art Institute of San Diego. Ellyn Norris is the instructor. She's extremely good. I'd highly recommend the class...


----------



## LaserSailor (Aug 30, 2009)

I currently attend Grossmont College and the photo department here is top notch and has classes all day long. You should have no problem finding at least on that fits your time slot. 

Ryan


----------

